# Fucking Tight Fisted GP's!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Why can't doctors prescribe the same treatment/drugs as a hospital??

I got home this afternoon & my 2 yr old son had what can best be described as a pretty bad cough, kind of a barking noise & he's had typical cold like symptoms for the last few days.

The wife starts to get anxious so pops along to the doctors at 18:00 to be told that our son has Croup & that it's nothing to worry about & very common in toddlers. He then proceeds to navigate to a web-page giving details of this ailment, prints it off & sends my wife & my son on their merry way with no prescription & no real advice except this print-out from some webpage.

One thing this print-out does state is that if his breathing appears to become difficult then we should seek medical advice (i thought we'd already done that by visiting the doctors :? ).

Now wind the clock on just over 3 hours to Joshuas bedtime when he starts to fret, panic & get very distressed as he's now finding it very very difficult to breathe & we're all getting rather concerned as he's becoming very hot & clammy as well. I decide to ring NHS Direct (they were awesome) & after a couple of minutes of listening (over the phone) to my son struggling for breath, they straight away get an Ambulance dispatched.

Here's where the dis-connect starts. The Paramedics arrive & confirm they need to get Joshua into hospital straight away & that a GP turning him away just over 3 hours earlier was absurd. We get together what we can whilst Judith & Joshua get as comfortable as possible in the Ambulance & they put Joshua on a nebulator (sp). Off they rush with blues & twos firing & me in hot pursuit to the hospital.

The dis-connect now increases as both the Paramedics & Consualtants are amazed that the GP did not prescribe some wonder syrup (can't recall it's name) as Joshua although only having Croup which is not normally a very severe condition, was in a very distressed state & was suffering with a rather nasty outbreak of this viral infection. This wonder syrup starts to take effect pretty quickly but given the circumstances, the hospital have had to keep Joshua in overnight & my wife sleeping in a rather uncomfortable chair beside him.

Now, what's really pissed me off is that if the GP rather than just saying "oh it's Croup so go away & it will pass in a few days" had prescribed this fairly cheap muscle/throat relaxant, then Joshua would now be asleep in his own bed, his parents would now also be asleep in their own bed & we'd not have suffered over 4hrs of severe anguish & an ambulance chasing journey to boot.

The Consultant expects Joshua to be back to 90% health by tomorrow lunchtime at which point he can come home & normality should resume.

I'm angry beyond belief that we had to go through this at the time major ordeal & very frightening experience as your 2yr old son having severe difficulty breathing is not a pleasant thing to experience. What makes my blood boil though is how easily this whole scenario could have been avoided if the GP had just prescribed this drug in the 1st place when he diagnosed Joshuas condition.

I'm sure not all GP's are tight & we just got a baddun as being a sudo emergency appointment it was not our own GP we saw.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I remember when I was in England you had this ridiculous issue with medicines. One couldn't get any simple "prescription" medicine (like throat syrup) without an actual doctor's prescription paper. Even my flatmate who is a pharmacist couldn't get it for me.

In Greece you can waltz in a pharmacy and ask for any kind of "prescription" medicine eg. antibiotics. Pharmacists will also offer advice in simple matters like say an upset stomach...

The only drugs (and before you ask :wink: ) they won't give and will definitelly ask for prescription are strong drugs for psychiatric conditions which will need a psychiatrist's prescription.

Also this is sort of Silkman's travel advice. If you're visiting Greece and you're minorly sick don't go to a doctor, go to a pharmacist. Faster, cheaper. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

silkman said:


> I remember when I was in England you had this ridiculous issue with medicines. One couldn't get any simple "prescription" medicine (like throat syrup) without an actual doctor's prescription paper. Even my flatmate who is a pharmacist couldn't get it for me.
> 
> In Greece you can waltz in a pharmacy and ask for any kind of "prescription" medicine eg. antibiotics. Pharmacists will also offer advice in simple matters like say an upset stomach...
> 
> ...


It's always been this way for as long as i can remember i.e. if it's slightly stronger drugs (non over the counter stuff) then you need a doctors prescription, but in this case Joshua was at the doctors & should/could have been prescibed the relevant medicine. We have 24hr Pharmacies in most towns so the presciption medicine could have been collected & administered straight away.

Still angry & just hoping they're both allowed home today.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Hope all goes well for you and Joshua


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thats fucking crap my Sister-in laws son suffered from this more than once, and i can remember knock's on the door as they dropped their other child off with us on there way to the Hospital, so serious it certainly is

I am quite fortunate in that my wife is a nurse, but even then our GP tries to avoid administering drug for example, Isabel my youngest had a pretty severe chest infection (nowhere near croup in terms of severity) and would he perscribe anything, would he fuck, only after constant hassle from Mrs B over 3 days would he perscribe any anti-B's and lo and behold 24hrs later she is getting better

I understand why they are reluctant why they hesitate to perscribe with common colds, but croup is very serious and should'nt be dissmissed by any GP worth his salt

:x


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

In fact this has now pissed me off what right do these guys have they stroll around in local communites like they are fucking Gods,

Its like "oooh he's a Doctor he must know, the Doctor knows all" . no he's not, no he dosen't, he is someone who probably got to SHO/Registrar level in a Hospital, could'nt make the consultant level so thought he'd become a GP and then get hero-worshipped by the blue rinse brigade


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I would be off down there to give the "doctor" a piece of my mind.

Even looking at it from the most sympathetic angle, he needs to know his diagnosis was wrong so that he doesn't make the same mistake again.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I would be off down there to give the "doctor" a piece of my mind.
> 
> Even looking at it from the most sympathetic angle, he needs to know his diagnosis was wrong so that he doesn't make the same mistake again.


Carl,

The fact of the matter is the GP's diagnosis was correct, it was not prescribing the medicine he required & not providing information other than a webpage printout on Croup that was the wrong doing in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry to hear of the news..

one thing does spring to mind is that you say your son went to the doctors at 18:00. Im guessing it was nearing the end of the GP's day so he couldnt be bothered with prescription paperwork...lazy barsteward

You need to go over there and lodge a formal complaint

GP's = overpaid, underworked w*nkers.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The standard of some GPs is horrific in this country. It's as if they have absolutely no motivation or enthusiasm to treat patients. What the hell are they there for then? I think they should be forced to do stints in hospitals / A&E / other to get some perspective on what's going on, as they are probably day dreaming more about their pension fund by the age of 40 than how to treat the next patient.

I think GP surgeries should be done away with, and GPs moved in to hospitals and properly linked up with the hospital system - so that referrals / further testing can be done there and then on a predominantly first come first served basis. It would make sure that the billions being pissed away on these PFI behemoths are put to good use fpr a change.

I hope Joshua had a peaceful night and is back in good health today.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I hope that Joshua is home soon and fitting fit again.

I would still raise the matter with the GP in question, if only to make him realise the gravity of his error.

Unfortunately, this sort of thing has been going on for years. About 20 years ago, my mother found a lump in her breast and promptly went to the doctor. He dismissed it as nothing. She kept returning during the following year because it was getting bigger. Still the GP said there was nothing wrong. In the end she went to the hospital and they eventually diagnosed cancer. She got through it OK, but it could have been all so different. All due to the useless bastard of a GP.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Croup very nasty and something my husband and I have hands on experience alot of with our two sons. It can be a very unpleasant experience if you have never experienced anything like it before in children.

If you see any minor signs of it again in the future take your son directly to A&E where he will be seen immediately or just call for an ambulance like we sometimes do and a paramedic will be out with his breathing equipment .

In my experience once children have some form of steroid in their body via the nebuliser they are generally ok followed by some spoons of baby or infant paracetomol .

Hope your little son gets better soon


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Glad all OK now Paul. Must have been worrying.

The irony of this is that the GP already spent more time looking up on web than he would have writing a prescription, and the NHS emergency call out costs would have far exceeded the NHS internal prescription costs, if he was being 'budget-minded'.

My mate is a GP and she says that for many cases of croup, merely sitting the child in a steamy bathroom eases it, and she would not automatically prescribe for every case of croup. Although in some (few) cases they would precribe a steroid or AB. So not all GPs will take same remedy for same symptoms. Croup is a generic term. Majority of cases are treated at home and only 1 in 10 requires hospital treatment (usually nebulator quickly eases). But because it is a loud condition and effects respiration, it can seem worse than it actually is.

GPs are under pressure not to prescribe so many anti biotics and steroids for minor ailments and conditions, since our tolerances are increasing making them less effective over time - or on that occasion when one might really need a strong anti-biotic effect. So reluctance to prescibe is not unusual even though many people feel short changed if they leave th docs without a prescription, even a placebo.

<<Medical professionals will need to evaluate your child if the croup appears serious or if there's any suspicion of airway blockage or bacterial infection. Medications such as epinephrine or corticosteroids may be given to reduce swelling in the upper airways. Oxygen may also be given, and sometimes a child with croup will remain in the hospital overnight for observation. As with most illnesses, rest and plenty of fluids are recommended.>>

By the sounds of it your GP was not very reassuring and thats what he/she should have been. But he also diagnosed correctly at the time and it is not automatic to prescribe. That the symptoms got worse and the medics were called maybe could not have been predicted? Croup is a general term for respiratory infections. And just maybe the miracle gel would not have stopped the worsening condition and you'd have still called out the paras.

That the NHS were there as an emergency when really needed is good. That ultimately they didn't have to do very much procedurally, is even better.

I hope that after a calming rest and squirt of steroid, your son is back to normal soon. Sounds like all is OK.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Glad all OK now Paul. Must have been worrying.
> 
> The irony of this is that the GP already spent more time looking up on web than he would have writing a prescription, and the NHS emergency call out costs would have far exceeded the NHS internal prescription costs, if he was being 'budget-minded'.
> 
> ...


Gary, some sense in what you say & i recognise a couple of sentances from the webpage printout that the GP gave to my wife, however it does not dispell the fact that both the Paramedic & Hospital Consulatant were furious that a GP had sent my son away with no prescription just 3 hours earlier. Had he seen the GP the day before & then got worse the day after then fair enough as this like most conditions/ailments can get worse before they get better, however Joshua did no deteriorate to that greater degree between 6PM & 9PM, just his breathing became more difficult & he was becoming very distressed.

I've now calmed down somewhat as Joshua although still coughing, is 60% better than he was this time yesterday but my issue is still that of zero continuity in the NHS as the GP who looked at Joshua could have saved a huge amount of stress, heartache & pain if he'd just presribed the same liquid medicine that the hospital administered & a GP can do this as it's one drug they can easily & simply prescribe & administer (it aint even expensive).

I'll be letting this go as the hassle & time factors are too great & i'll achieve nothing by complaining about this event but it does show how penny-pinching & lazy GP's can be & that if you're more than very slightly worried about a health issue, call NHS Direct or get yourself down to A&E as at least they seem to have slightly more time & show a little more care.

Thanks to all for your wishes & as said above, Joshua is making a good recovery & should be back to full fitnedd within the next 24-48hrs.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Paul,

Sorry to hear about Joshua... glad to hear he is recovering well! I agree about most of the sentiments about GPs in this country. Are you going to take the matter further?

Doctors are a curious bunch sometimes, i know when i get a medical problem that im not sure about and cant find anything definitive in the text books i start calling my medical pals up, everyone of them tends to give a different answer! :?

Agree about NHS direct thou.. fantastic service! Was that a Labour Party idea :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Agree about NHS direct thou.. fantastic service! Was that a Labour Party idea :roll:


It a system the yanks came up with and as their algorythim (sp) is copyrighted/patented it can't be adjusted....so it works well most of the time, but where there are errors, they cannot be corrected.

NHS Direct = nice idea, shame about the reality

Oh and the default answer is go to hospital, which is a good safetynet but does mean that A&E becomes busy with people who think that they should jump the queue because NHS direct 'sent them straight in'.

I do agree with Pauls sentiments about his GP though as croup can be very serious. I suspect that as it was an 'out-of-hours' service you went to it was a locum GP who doesn't really give a toss about anything other than his pay packet rather than trying to save money on prescriptions (unless this is another tony target)!

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Agree about NHS direct thou.. fantastic service! Was that a Labour Party idea :roll:
> ...


Not bothered if it's a US system, as the few times i've used it it's worked well.

In this case, NHS Direct did NOT suggest we go to A&E, they called & dispatched the Ambulance as a matter of urgency so we had no wait at A&E as Joshua was taken straight to Peadeatrics Resuss (sp), which is quite a scary place).

My issue with just going to A&E although this is probably twhat we'll do in future is the wait times & the general people you encounter when waiting. Such as drunks, fight victims & often the less desirables so it's not a nice environment to sit for a few hours with a very young child.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear of Joshua's troubles. I hope he's back on track soon.

Thanks for posting about this. Handy information for when (if) Ben goes through it.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Glad the little one is Ok Paul! always a worry when kids get ill, I know.

If (as a doctor) I was worried about my children I would take them straight to A&E (I have actually done this when my lad had a bad cold and wheeze with a high resp rate.!) You may have to wait but no longer than trying to get to a GP, but once triaged they will be seen and usually a by a paediatrician (usually a registrar) GPs are good at doing what they do...general problems. Some have special interests in children and are very good at dealing with poorly kids and some dont have a clue and may have only spent a few months in the training doing so.

Just my advice to the parents out there.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Glad all OK now Paul. Must have been worrying.
> ...


Paul, that was just a counter point on the GP and obviously I didn't know all the details, timings etc.

I like to think that most GPs are competant and motivated to help their flock, even though they are under pressures of new NHS contracts and conditions etc. Maybe you should just change yours? Or at least let him know that Josh ended up in hospital 3 hours after seeing him...

In 6 weeks I will be a worried parent myself and hope not to have to test the NHS system unduly. NHS direct has worked fine for me with minor injuries recently. As you say A&E (in Bristol at least) is quite a terrifying place to be at certain times because of the drunks and scumbags.

Wish I paid more tax... :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Agreed & agreed.

The GP concerned was not out of hours, but was not our regular GP as we took Joshua to the doctors as an Emergency appt. Joshua's regular GP appears to be pretty good & we've no concerns to date.

We're chalking this down to experience & in a more Emergency related situation we'll probably opt for NHS Direct or A&E as out 1st calling & not a GP.

Cheers again everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Your lucky 'cos the new A&E in Wigan has a separate paediatric department (IIRC) so no fighting with drunks when you're there with your son.

The point about NHS direct I was making is that it is not perfect - partly because it is originally a US system and their healthcare system works in a different way to ours. DON'T rely on it 100%, go with your instincts too. As with your GP service, it depends who is on the other end of the phone as to how good the service is - looks like it's worked well for you this time, but I have come across a few disasters that may have been preventable if NHS direct were not involved, maybe it's made me biased against it :?

H.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Not quite. Wigan RFI has a new Maternity Unit built adjacent to the hospital & the A&E dept. is also brand new but no seperate section for paediatrics. In fact the paediatrics wards must be well over 30yrs old just judging by their condition & decor, however the medical attention Joshua received was excellent.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I meant the new A&E has a separate paeds bit, not that the paediatric wards were new - FWIW I think you're being generous with your dating of the wards, maybe 30 years ago was when they were last decorated 

H


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I meant the new A&E has a separate paeds bit, not that the paediatric wards were new - FWIW I think you're being generous with your dating of the wards, maybe 30 years ago was when they were last decorated
> 
> H


Not sure that A&E has a seperate paediatric section, certainly we were not in it. Joshua was taken into A&E resuss & that was not child specific although the resuss station Johsua was treated at was for children so the machines were designed for children & they had Winnie The Poo hanging things from the ceiling tiles  This station was not seperated in any way from the other resuss stations & in fact some young female attempted suicide was at the sation opposite :? When we arrived, i did spot some another baby & a couple of young children waiting in the reception area along with some bleeding adults so i don't think their is A&E segragation.

He's still full of a virus though (hope this wasn't picked up from his stay in hospital) however his Croup has all but gone. We are meant to be going for a week in Majorca tomorrow for a little bit of family R&R, but Judith is a little anxious again that perhaps we should cancel & stay at home.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> . We are meant to be going for a week in Majorca tomorrow for a little bit of family R&R, but Judith is a little anxious again that perhaps we should cancel & stay at home.


Go Paul.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > . We are meant to be going for a week in Majorca tomorrow for a little bit of family R&R, but Judith is a little anxious again that perhaps we should cancel & stay at home.
> ...


We are. He's still not up to full strength, as i guess the Steroids the hospital administered will affect his little system, but he's now more like a cold sufferer than anything more sinister, so the wife is packing as i type & i'm trying to clear my desk to give way to a peaceful week next week.

Bottom line is we reckon a week in the sun with oodles of fresh sea air will do him the world of good. 8)

See you in a week. I know you'll all miss me (not).

Ps. I'm leaving my posh watch at home & taking a cheapy :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> See you in a week. I know you'll all miss me (not).
> 
> Ps. I'm leaving my posh watch at home & taking a cheapy :wink:


I know where you live [smiley=pimp2.gif] anyone want to buy a watch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
see for sale section :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a good rest and look after Joshua ,, don't forget the bucket and spade :wink:


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> GP's = overpaid, underworked w*nkers.


Thanks a lot.

It's nice to know you think so highly of us all, what a ridiculous statement.

Glad to hear your little lad's on the mend though Paul!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

deckard said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GP's = overpaid, underworked w*nkers.
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4918680.stm
i rest my case :roll:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> deckard said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


To be fair, I think that any profession has its good and bad apples whether the job be that of a street cleaner or a brain surgeon.

I have received alot of brilliant treatment from NHS GPs and have only had one problem with NHS treatment - when I was eight I shattered my elbow - had an x-ray and was told it was all ok. Still in agony 2 days later my mum took me back, had another x-ray, had an emergency operation through bupa later that day and now have a selection of metal pieces in it.

Mistakes happen as does plenty of good things - the only difference is that we only take the time to comment on the negative aspects.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

An example of this can be seen in Paul's own posts - the initial GP wasn't well thought of but the hospital staff did what was required.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> sorry to hear of the news..
> 
> one thing does spring to mind is that you say your son went to the doctors at 18:00. Im guessing it was nearing the end of the GP's day so he couldnt be bothered with prescription paperwork...lazy barsteward
> 
> ...


And most people with such predujice are usually w*nkers also.

I agree the care offered was poor, and a mistake was made, which may have been serious and needs to be followed up.

However, much like this forum, people rarely report their good experiences. In the same way that most threads on the main board relate to problems with TTs most medical threads are of the negative kind. Now, I am not saying they do not need commenting on, or are wrong, but simply that they reflect a minority experience.

Most GPs are good, hard working and sympathetic - and also held-back and somtimes hamstrung by policy / funding / manpower / facilities / morale / paperwork / wasted appointments etc. Clearly not an issue in this case though.

I'm not a GP but a hospital specialist. The vast majority of GPs I encounter are excellent, and I am confident the minisucle number earning Â£250,000 deserve to.

It would be nice to hear some good reports for a change..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Thanks for posting about this. Handy information for when (if) Ben goes through it.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well I didn't expect to be at A&E so soon after posting the above!

Ben was struggling to breath (he's teething and has a cough and cold) and during today it got worse and more wheezy.

We went to the Walk In Centre who kindly got a GP to check him as the nurse at the WIC is not allowed to deal with sub 2 year olds.

He referred us to A&E and wrote a letter.

We ended up home again late tonight with a very tired baby who'd been treated with a nebuliser and give a inhaler to cure the wheezing and breathing difficulties.

In total it was 5.5 hours but it seemed so much more.

At A&E we went straight into a sort of "play room" which was great as it was away from any drunks etc and only have kids and family in it.

The care itself was fine but the waits seeem to long which I guess is due to the an upset baby (and mummy!)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting about this. Handy information for when (if) Ben goes through it.
> ...


Hope the lil chap gets better soon scotty! poor guy :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Hope the lil chap gets better soon scotty! poor guy :?


Much improved today thanks. The Salbutomol seems to be helping even if he does get a bit disitressed with us giving it to him. :?


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the lil chap gets better soon scotty! poor guy :?
> ...


Hope your little one carries on feeling much better soon.

I take Salbutomol in inhaler form for my asthma and when I began taking it it made me feel a bit sick as well as dizzy/lightheaded so he may be feeling those kind of symptoms. Hopefully if it's helping his breathing though that's the main thing


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

deckard said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GP's = overpaid, underworked w*nkers.
> ...


Cheers,

The holiday did him the world of good & he's back to 100% fitness & defo moving nicely into the terrible 2's :lol:

Just to clarify one point, my issue was with this one GP (perhaps a locom) & the fact he could have prescribed the drug that the hospital administered & saved us a whole heap of fear & heartache. However all is well now & he's started with a fascination for bloody ambulances


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting about this. Handy information for when (if) Ben goes through it.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Paul & glad Ben is on the mend.

Was it Croup??


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Was it Croup??


No fortunately. He's got a really heavy chest which is hurting him when he coughs but that's it. The cold seems to be clearing.

The diagnosis was Virus Induced Wheezing. It could be an early sign of asthma but they don't diagnose at this age apparently.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What goes around.....our turn.

15 week old Ellen had a rattly chest yesterday morning. Amanda took her to our GPs. By the afternoon she was wheezing quite a bit. She wook up at 10pm really short of breath. After giving phoning the docs, we gace her the steamy bathrooom treatment but it was getting worse.

By midnight she could barely breathe and her chest was all pinched. We are pretty worried at this point. On advice of doc we called the Bristol Childrens hospital who had a paramedic with us in minutes, equiped with oxygen etc, quickly followed by an ambulance.

At A&E she was given steroids for the croup, which was quite severe, and then kept in, as her airways being so small, could have closed further. They kept her in for observation 'til this evening, when after some more steroids, she is a lot better and managed a smile.

To say we are relieved is an understatement. Knackered too as we have both been up all that time. But I have nothing but gratitude and respect for the NHS system and handling of this highly emotional (well for us) matter. Each stage in process was spot on. Yes the GP could have prescribed oral steroids straighta away, but she explianed that these are strong drugs for little bodies and, like anti biotics, not to be presribed until absolutely necessary. And when the heat was on, they responded intsantly. Any future occurence - and that is a possibility - can be instantly treated.

Paediatrican told us that croup is a generic term for a viral infection of the airways in infants. Does not affect chest, but can be scary for parents. That is an understatement. 

Hats off GPs and NHS. Credit where credit is due.

...and so to bed. Hopefully she will sleep through. Please. ....[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Used to be fairly cynical of GPs/NHS 'till we had the kids. We have had a few instances like the one you described Gary and similar feelings. Burst ear drums, temps of 106 f etc etc etc.

Easy to knock the NHS until they are helping your wee bundle, then worth their weight.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> What goes around.....our turn.
> 
> 15 week old Ellen had a rattly chest yesterday morning. Amanda took her to our GPs. By the afternoon she was wheezing quite a bit. She wook up at 10pm really short of breath. After giving phoning the docs, we gace her the steamy bathrooom treatment but it was getting worse.
> 
> ...


Was a little surprised to see this thread back.

Glad all is well Gary. I fully agree that Croup is very scary for any parent & it's bizarre how quickly it vanishes one the steroids have been given.

Must have been a tad more scary given Ellens age, as Joshua had not long turned 2 when he had Croup.

I can see the point about not prescribing drugs unless urgently required, more so in an infant, but all's well that ends well.

Hope she's back to full strength in a day or two.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Glad the system worked for you.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

You could all have it a lot worse. I am in India at the moment experiencing their healthcare system. I saw someone today who had travelled over 3000kms on a train with a broken hip to get treatment! Whilst the NHS could be better, it could also be a lot worse.

H


----------

